# De-ironising Water Filter (£46)



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have found this on Ultimate Finish, I have a few questions as I havent heard of anyone talking about this one?
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=118

Does anyone have one? 
Are they good?
How often would I need to change the cartridge?

Any info would be great :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is the 30ppm Aquagleam, they also do a 0ppm version.

A few people use one of each in-line for the best filtration.

I personally have heard mixed reviews about Aquagleams. They don't seem to last all that long either?

I'm looking at he 11L De-ionising filter as discussed by Simon (TDK) on the thread below;



TDK said:


> I investigated using water filters last summer after washing my car (a black 911) one warm day a few weeks after a full PC polish and wax only to get water marks that I then had to remove with another PC polish and waxing session!
> 
> I started off using an Aquagleam 0ppm in-line filter, but found it didn't last very long before I started getting small water marks on the car again - after only approx 10 washes.
> I then replaced that with a bigger in-line resin filter, the 11L version of this...
> ...


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> That is the 30ppm Aquagleam, they also do a 0ppm version.
> 
> A few people use one of each in-line for the best filtration.
> 
> ...


Oh right, so for £46 it only lasts for around 10 washes? Is it not refillable? Thanks for posting! :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure, they may be 'rechargeable', some users mention soaking the 'cartridge' overnight in a strong saline (salty) solution.

Personally, I would go for the 11L one that TDK posted.
He claims to have had almost 1 years useage out of the filter with no recharging or replacing!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

"I bought a big sack of DI resin to fill it with (enough for 2.5 refills) and so far a single fill has lasted an entire year, washing the car every weekend during the summer and every few weeks during the winter (I only use the car at weekends). I still get a reading of 0ppm using my TDS meter..."


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you have to be called Chris to post here?

I've been considering a filter set up for a while now, may just have to take the plunge
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I use this water for cleaning windows, those cartridges will cast you a fortune if you decided to go that route, much better using a DI container and a bag of resin. Alternatively, you could go for a proper set-up starting at approx 1k.

Another route as the purewater window cleaning is becoming more popular, find a local guy and see if he'll supply you. I'm always sat with approx 1500l minimum.

If you need any directions to reputable companies let me know, i use several for my bits and pieces.

Rob.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Have been thinking about these,

although the one I looked at was blue as well but was around £180 quid and the resin was £50??!!

Can these be used in line with pressure washers?


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Have been thinking about these,
> 
> although the one I looked at was blue as well but was around £180 quid and the resin was £50??!!
> 
> Can these be used in line with pressure washers?


Sorry can't help you with the pressure washer advice, I would image it may reduce the contaminates, i'm just not if all with the speed the water would be passed through it.

you could mail these guys and ask.

http://www.gardinerpolesystems.co.uk/acatalog/catalogbody.html

Rob.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the advice Rah!


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the Flash gun only for the de-ionised water, comes out in a nice fine mist, the refills are peanuts on ebay...

was considering filling up a watering can with it for my next wash to sheet the water...


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

problem with the flash system is it takes an age to fill the watering can

I have been looking at the small felilable 250ml canisters









as an option i know the resin wont last too long but for about £10 it cant be too bad? can it?


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

little john said:


> p
> 
> I have been looking at the small felilable 250ml canisters
> 
> ...


who sells them???

do they connect directly to the hose???

this is interesting if you are looking at the peerless system that the polishing company sell...

this is quite cool: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=31607&highlight=de-ionised

there is the whole recerse osmosis thing: http://www.ro-man.com/shop/product_r...b2ddda52ab6354 but I think it looks a lot of hastle and some plumbing too.. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70972

this worth a look http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69573

as you can see have had a little look at this, problems of owning a black car!!!! doesn't matter how hard you try, it always rains the next day and then you are screwed!


----------

